# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  Plants with African bullfrog

## arci90

I am thinking about a new tank for my african bullfrog (male)...

i want to put a background with vases to put in some plants...

my questions are:

1) which plants are more suitable? (possibly tell me the scientific name)...i thought about photos aureus

2) how can they live long? (i mean, the vase prevent the growth, right?)

3) can these eventual plants poison my frog if eaten?

----------


## arci90

help please  :Frown:

----------


## bill

the problem with choosing plants for an african bullfrog tank is that the bullfrog is most likely going to destroy most of the plants in the enclosure. if you use trailers like dischidia, pothos, vining philodendrons, ficus pumilia (creeping fig), some perperomias will trail, and a few others. as far as them being toxic, most plants we keep in vivs are toxic to the frogs if eaten. good thing they are carnivores. the other difficulty is that it is hard to recommend plants since what may be available in the U.S. may not be available to you in Europe.

root bounding plants is a good trick to keep plants manageable. it is the primary reason that bonsai trees can stay in the same container and not grow any bigger. of course pruning and training are also factors, but with them being root bound they stay at a small stature. it does not limit the life of the plant. in fact, most plants will out live their intended purpose. people either throw them out or let them die before they die of old age.

----------


## arci90

somebody else? i need opinions guys  :Frown:

----------


## Sherry

If they are on the background I would think it would be ok since he wont be able to trample them. :Smile:  Not sure what kinds to use though...

----------


## bill

all of the plants i listed can be planted on the background and allowed to trail down orcan be planted at the substrate level and allowed to grow towards the top.

----------


## Sherry

Sorry Bill, I forgot you had listed some.  :Embarrassment:  Is there a type of grass-like plant he could put in there? I think that would look cool...

----------


## Carlos

> somebody else? i need opinions guys


As you probably know; male African Bullfrog will grow big and strong and are aggressive eaters.  So if you plant in the bottom... the plants will probably get trampled.  Now I think that if enclosure was big enough you could get away with some hardy grasses in pots on a protected area.  Plants in pots on background would prevent trampling; but I would be careful that plants are totally out of his jumping range, specially if toxic.  

Reason I state that is because my African Bullfrog would get all excited at feeding time and once jumped up 6 in. in air and grabbed a weighted fake silk plant and took it down while staring at me.  I held the plant in my hand and threw in a worm so he released the plant and went for worm.  That was the last decor I placed in his habitat other than his cave and dish.  Also, when smaller, I did notice once a little silk fern was missing the tip of a leave.  My guess is he lounged at a cricket on the leaf and took part of it too.  Lucky for us he passed it and did not get impacted.  Good luck and post pics once you got your plant decor done  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## bill

eleocharis parvula (dwarf hairgrass) will grow well as a marginal in a high humidity environment. mondo grass (sorry, don't know the latin name) will grow kind of like a reed in a maginal area in a lower humidity environment

----------

